# Best breeders in mid-atlantic or northeast US?



## loodle (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi,
I am just wondering who are considered among the best standard poodle breeders in the mid-atlantic or northeast. We live in D.C. and I am looking for a breeder who is known to be highly responsible and really cares about and is highly knowlegeable about the breed. Thank you for any advice and information.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would talk to lily cd re. she has a madela pup - breeder located in new haven connecticut. mikimoto lines.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Contact the Poodle Club of America breeder referral rep. She can help guide you.

Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 

Main link for PCA Home - Poodle Club of America


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

loodle, yes my pup is from Madela. They are right next door to New Haven in Connecticut. Another CT breeder who has very good dogs (have friends with multiple dogs from her) is Anne Fischer, Majessa. You might also contact Linda Hamilton of Scheherazade Standard Poodles in NJ. She is the breeder referral contact for the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York.

You may want to look at my 52 weeks thread about my boy who is 5 months old today. http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/161634-52-weeks-javelin.html

I don't know if you have a particular timetable for getting a pup, but I don't think Madela is likely to have pups until spring 2016. They are currently busy campaigning 2 girls who are their up and comers. If you want a pup in that time frame I heartily recommend them. Wendell Sammett and Joey Vergnetti are their mentors. And they have home bred champions (including Javelin's sire). If your timing desire for a pup is differnt then maybe one of the other contacts would be able to help you.


----------

